# wanting to catch some fish



## divers doit deep (Oct 18, 2008)

I want to go fishing Saturday night and I am looking for a good place to go. Anybody got some hot spots?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

florida point ALWAYS produces for me. Live bait (like always) works best. Also I've heard the sea wall at 3mile is good for night fishing. That's all the help I have for ya. sorry. dont do a lot of night fishing. Oh, and at the old navarre pier. Cut bait is good there


----------

